# What oil do you use?



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

I would like to hear from DIY'ers what oil you use. The choices are small but the info could be beneficial as a pinned subject. Please include the weight as well. And yes, I assume everyone uses full synthetic only. TIA.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

I use Castrol 5/30 and filter kit from Mini. Often I find that Advance Auto has a special for 5 qts and a filter, I end up just picking up a filter for one of the other cars.


----------

